# Export in eine CSV - Datei und PDF



## internet (28. Jan 2010)

Hallo, 
ich möchte eine JSF - Seite in eine CSV - Datei exportieren können. 
Hat das hier schon mal jemand gemacht?

Also quasi, dass man eine Tabelle in einer JSF - Seite anzeigen lassen kann und diese dann nach CSV exportieren kann. 

Analog das ganze nach PDF

Würde mich rießig auf Hilfe freuen. 

Mfg


----------



## HLX (29. Jan 2010)

Vielleicht hilft dir diese Tag-Bibliothek weiter:
Display tag library - Overview

Habe damit in Struts gearbeitet und war ganz zufrieden. Sollte eigentlich auch mit JSF funktionieren. Exports sind im CSV-, MS Excel-, XML- und PDF-Format möglich.


----------



## internet (29. Jan 2010)

danke, schon mal.
Aber das ist doch nur ein paar Code - Zeilen m.E. 
Selber bekomme ich das leider nicht hin. 
Das hat doch sicher hier der ein oder andere schon mal gemacht?


----------



## damien (29. Jan 2010)

internet hat gesagt.:


> danke, schon mal.
> Aber das ist doch nur ein paar Code - Zeilen m.E.
> Selber bekomme ich das leider nicht hin.
> Das hat doch sicher hier der ein oder andere schon mal gemacht?



Das sind eben NICHT einfach wenige Zeilen Code, woher hast du denn sowas ???


----------



## HLX (30. Jan 2010)

Also CSV sollte ja gerade noch gehen:

- Servlet schreiben mit folgendem Inhalt:
--> Tabellendaten liegen sicherlich an der Session, also Daten aus der Session holen
--> Daten zu einem Komma- oder Semikolon-separierten String parsen
--> Content-Type am Response auf CSV setzen
--> Daten in den Output-Stream des Reponse schreiben
--> Servlet aus der JSP-Datei heraus aufrufen und sich über die CSV-Datei freuen

Bei PDF dürften die Schritte 1., 3. und 4 vergleichbar aussehen, dann musst du dich allerdings noch mit nem PDF-Erzeuger (z.B. IText) auseinander setzen.

Ich empfehle dir nach wie vor die Tag-Bibliothek. Die nimmt dir einiges an Arbeit ab und ist schnell eingebunden.


----------



## MrWhite (2. Feb 2010)

JBoss SEAM kann das ganz einfach nach Excel oder CSV exportieren. Für PDF ist das aber immer noch ein Gefrickel.


----------

